# Broken leg.....help!



## Little Squab

Hello I found a wild pigeon 3 days ago with a broken leg in a park near my house. He was just hobbling around soon to be run over by a bike or grabbed by a dog. I observed him for a while and knew that he would eventually die in that circumstance so I decided to bring him home. The first day I had him in a large box with newspaper and a heating blanket under to warm him up cause he seemed cold. He ate and drank a lot that first day which I thought was a good sign.Since then I have moved him to a large bird cage. Each morning he flaps his wings a lot so I let him out to stretch his wings but he can't seem to fly. I feed him wild bird seed for now but it's probably not sufficient for long term, I think he needs grit??? I worry he will get an infection from the broken leg but there are no one who rescues pigeons where I live (Montreal Canada) (I called around last spring when I found a little squab hence my user name, but no one could help me out, I learned a lot and finally released that little guy back where I found him). But this time it's a different story, this one is injured. So I guess I would just like to know what more I can do to make this pigeon (need to name it still) more comfortable. Thanks for the help. Oh, and his pooh is very green???? Does that mean something?


----------



## Pidgey

Can you take and post any pictures of him to show the leg? In the meantime, lemme' go find an old post to repost here that shows what you can do.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey

You can take a look at this page and study the skeletal drawings to help you figure out the applicable anatomy:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

You can try comparing one leg to the other if they seem different. Generally when a pigeon gets a broken leg, they will stay down (not wanting to stand up) for a few days if at all possible. So, if you can just keep her in a towel or batch of rags made in such a way as to produce a cradle in the middle, she can be pretty comfortable like that while we assess what else might be wrong. It's possible that a broken leg can mend surprisingly well if the bird has a comfortable place to stay put for as long as it takes (usually about a week and a half).

It's also fairly easy to use wide masking tape to make a very good splint. I'll repost one from some time ago:

Those can be tricky to find, sometimes, but essentially you're looking to make sure each bone segment is solid from end to end. A broken tarsometatarsus is easy to see, so you'd probably be more worried about a broken tibiotarsus that's up in the feathers or maybe too near the joint of the tibiotarsus to the tarsometatarsus and it's fooling you.

In any case, you can roll up a towel into a donut that the bird can settle into the middle of in such a way as to take any pressure off of the leg easily. Sometimes, you can bring them in the house and treat them like the Queen of Sheba with food and water right in front of them and they'll behave pretty well. About the only thing they'll stand up to do is poop and if you dutifully keep that cleaned up and then gently put them back down, they can learn to take it real easy and heal up just like that.

Otherwise, you sometimes have to clip the feathers of the leg closely with scissors and use masking tape to immobilize the leg as shown here:










...and it might come out looking like this:



The break on this bird was high enough on the tibiotarsus that I extended the tape up and over the back to help it immobilize it--otherwise, following the drawings above wouldn't have gone high enough to actually do the job. I clipped all the feathers short where the tape went, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for helping this bird.

We need more info and perhaps pictures, to determine if the leg is actually broke or just sprained/bruised badly. Does the leg dangle loosly or can he hold it up, is there any bone showing or obvious break? 

Do not let him out of his carrier to move around as it can further damage the leg, if it is broke.


----------



## Skyeking

Just saw your post, Pidgey....good deal!


----------



## Little Squab

Thank you so much for all this incredible information, diagrams, photos etc.
I tried to take a photo of his leg but not sure if you can tell a lot from the picture, maybe I'll try and get a better shot of it later. I made a doughnut shape nest out of a blanket and he seems so much more comfortable now. He can't seem to move his toes at all and he keeps them curled up and close to his body. Before he was standing on just one leg but now he is resting a lot on his back feathers. When I put him on the floor he tries to move around but almost topples over. I wont do that any more since now I know he could hurt himself more. I've only been giving him wild bird seed is that enough for a pigeon? Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## c.hert

That pigeon is a adult pigeon and mixed seed is very good for him or her? Looks in very good shape but really make sure the bird is hydrated and dip his beak in water and he should suck it up and try to entice the bird with your mixed seed and also you could feed him down his throat if he is not eating on his own some frozen peas and corn but I would get a mixture of seed: millet oats; barley:whole wheat:small corn:flax and or buy a pigeon mix at stores in your area and if he starts blinking his eyes he is getting dehydrated and make sure he has access to water at all times. At this time I would keep him from flying because like Trees Grey posted he could hurt himsel worse--would you want to be flying around with a broken leg?? Keep the bird secure in a dog carrier or a box with a lid for now away from other animals in the household and what ever you do --do not release him to the wild for he would not make it---just get him good nutrition for now and I do believe that leg is broke and do you have some pigeon racing clubs in your area for they are usually real good at setting broken legs or try to follow Pidgeys directions if you have the where abouts to be able to do this but it does a splint and setting and wrapped up and its droppings are green because I think it was starving and needed hydration but keep an eye on things and professional like Pidgey will be back on this thread to help you sort out these things---the more delay with this foot--the worse it will get because it will begin to heal like that. I know you said you can not get help in your area from a vet---Montreal Canada does not have a vet who could take an xray to see the healing process and how old the break is and splint it accordingly...c.hert


----------



## Pidgey

It's amazing how sometimes they figure out that you're really trying to help them and so they "behave" very well. They don't like standing up for a week and a half or so after such an injury and will usually only try to stand up in those towel nests to poop. The thing that you often see, though, is that they can't get back in the "nest" after they've gotten up to relieve themselves. That said, if you can find some "filler" to make up around the actual towel nest, it works out better for them. I've even helped them stand up for awhile by helping support their wings gently while they did.

After that time period, they often start getting a little stir-crazy and begin flying around the house. That can get... a tad interesting. Occasional individuals decide that they don't want to leave. A few even decide that you're "good people" and THERE'S NO WAY YOU'RE GOING TO PUT 'EM OUT!

Ah, well... what can you do?

Pidgey


----------



## LovelyFlight

I am afraid that sometimes when they behave well it means they are in pain. I have pigeon bands I can give you so that a vet in Montreal will take a look at him. There is a bird hospital on Sherbrooke west 6090 Sherbrooke Street West, Montreal, QC H4A 1Y1
(514) 486-5258
they will take him if you tell them he is your pigeon and you have a band.


----------



## LovelyFlight

And here is the contact info of another vet who has taken pigeons before, but again, the condition is that you say he is yours and you have a band:
Dr. Sikorsky.
Clinique Vétérinaire Villeray
7655 Papineau Avenue
Montreal, Quebec
H2E 2H1
(514) 593-6777


----------



## Amal

Yes, it is better to take him to the vet I think.


----------



## Amal

I agree with LovelyFlight and I recommend the last address, he was great with my Pepere. Once your pigeon is fine, you can take him to the Wild Bird Care Center, in Ontario, near Ottawa, they will do their best to take care of him and release him. 
By the way, if anyone is interested, Pepere will be released this April with a group of pigeons. He spent the winter with the group at the Wild Bird Care Center, and apparently he wilded up during this period. He is not anymore interested by humans according to the WBCC, and he does not come on their shoulders as well.


----------



## Little Squab

Thank you all so much for the support and information. I really would just like do what's best for this fragile injured new friend of mine. Today with the suggestion of rolling a towel to make a nest has eased his pain a little, he looks much more comfortable now. I also went and bought him some grit which he also seems to enjoy. However he does blink often so I'm worried he's a little dehydrated although he is drinking and eating regularly. I would like to take him to a vet (thanks lovelyflight for the great vet info for Montreal, and yes I would appreciate very much some bands) but honestly I am a little worried the vet bills could be steep if x-rays may be involved. Does the wild Bird Center near Ottawa take injured birds? I have a car and I'm willing to drive him there to get help.Thanks again everyone.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Little Squab,

I do believe the wildlife center near Ottawa does take pigeons, but you need to call and talk to them and make sure the bird would not just be euthanized outright. Also carefully check that bad leg. You photo shows a short piece of white thread on the leg .. might just be a stray piece of thread, but you need to make sure the upper portion of the leg in not entangled in thread.

Terry


----------



## jameswaller

*thread,string,hair,plastics*



TAWhatley said:


> Hi Little Squab,
> 
> I do believe the wildlife center near Ottawa does take pigeons, but you need to call and talk to them and make sure the bird would not just be euthanized outright. Also carefully check that bad leg. You photo shows a short piece of white thread on the leg .. might just be a stray piece of thread, but you need to make sure the upper portion of the leg in not entangled in thread.
> 
> Terry


yes,these items can be detrimental to the birds life:/.my nesting pair love to explore under the bed--one day-,cooz landed on my shoulder and to my horror was thread strangling his foot/toes--i was very lucky--he was ok..sincerely james waller


----------



## Little Squab

I just thoroughly checked the leg. Thank goodness there's no thread, and there's no bone sticking out. He can't move it at all and the toes are just kind of limp.


----------



## Little Squab

Just called the Wild Bird Center near Ottawa. Looks like me and my feather friend are going on a car trip today or tomorrow. And yes (TAWhatley) I spoke to them about the possibility of euthanization and they told me that they would first provide full care to the bird it maximize it's potential. They have many pigeons at the center and do group releases when they are ready. However there is always a chance of euthanization, but she reassured me that it's only a last resort.


----------



## Skyeking

The bird does need to be looked at by someone, as the leg may be broke where you cannot see it.

He should be fine when mended, these breaks can be fixed, the bird can have a full life, do not let them euthanize.


----------



## c.hert

If this place would even suggest that bird be put down at this stage I would not bring the bird to them..This bird was in the wild and looks in good health--sometimes they only have a injury that you can massage back to usage and all it needs is a xray to tell you what the problem is--I would be looking for a place that will take a xray and give you the bird back after they tell you the problem because this bird I feel can be helped and I would not take a chance by leaving the bird---bring it back home and say it is your pet and see where you can bring it for a xray--sometimes these feet can be gently massage after splinting (if its broke) and it can gain full usage because its just simply a matter of knocking off some of the scar tissue and get its muscles working again and I just would not leave even if they think about the issue of putting it down---find another place and its a pretty bird and looks healthy otherwise...c.hert


----------



## LuvlyFlight

Be very careful: the Ottawa bird centre will take the injured bird but once they take it you cannot get it back! If they think the bird is not releasable they will euthanize without giving you the option to take it back!!!
I will help you with the bill, please see a vet before you go to Ottawa.
For some reason I cannot log into my old account, but I gave you my email address, please write to me there.


----------



## c.hert

I also will help you with the bill with Luvlyflight as well ...c.hert


----------



## c.hert

Bounced this thread up a bit.....c.hert


----------



## alienbaby

I will also help with the bill, too. 
I don't want to see this bird euthanized--even if there's a slim chance!!




LuvlyFlight said:


> Be very careful: the Ottawa bird centre will take the injured bird but once they take it you cannot get it back! If they think the bird is not releasable they will euthanize without giving you the option to take it back!!!
> I will help you with the bill, please see a vet before you go to Ottawa.


----------



## Pidgey

Actually, they typically heal so well even without the tape (if they stay on good behavior) that there's no way I'd take one to anyone and hand it over. That bird is acting precisely like it should for an injury of that type.

Pidgey


----------



## LuvlyFlight

Seems like they might already be half way to Ottawa....


----------



## c.hert

Time will tell and I hope they post some information for us here on pigeon-talk soon. c.hert


----------



## Little Squab

Hello. I just received all the new messages and I'm sorry to let you all down but I took the pigeon to the Wild Bird Care Center this morning. After getting off the phone with them it seemed like the right thing to do.They assured me they would put him on antibiotics and something to relieve his pain as soon as we got there. They also assured me that they just released a large flock of pigeons so there was lots of room for him and no rush for him to show improvements, that they would give him lots of time to recover. Since I haven't been a bird care taker before I felt that they would be able to care for him much better then I could. 

After a 3 hour drive to the center, we arrived and they checked him over. They said that his leg didn't seem broken but that maybe it's an injury in the pelvis area. In fact he had a calcium build up on one leg so he might of broke it in the past. He also had pressure injuries on his joints from sitting on his back feathers and that they would give him a full examination after they hydrated him properly. They said he look strong, and the fact that he is eating and drinking and flapping his wings are all good signs that he has a great chance to a full recovery. I just hope he pulls through. I will call the center in a few days to see how he is doing and I will post it for anyone curious. I have his i.d number and they encouraged me to stay in contact with his treatment at the center, which I plan to do. Thanks everyone for all your help, and generosity of helping with the vet cost, you guys are amazing!

But now that I've read your messages, I'm afraid. I've already taken him to the center and what you've all said has got me thinking. I know some of you are disappointed and think I should of taken him to the vet and that is probably so. But I wonder then why are those rules installed for wild birds? Is it not to protect them? Is it so that a wild bird doesn't fall into non-experienced hands like myself? I do believe the best thing would be to take him to the vet if I was a bird care giver. But I am not, and he is a wild bird and I do believe that at the center they will do their very best. 

I guess the problem is if he can't survive on his own in the wild, then that would be a truly sad day. I understand that then it would be better if he could of been saved and become someones disabled Pet. But my concern with that is if that is really the right choice for a wild bird? If so I strongly believe it should be with someone who is experienced. I would hate to think that just anyone is allowed to keep a wild bird as a pet. Yes some people would do an amazing job (such as all of you do) and possibly I could have too, but you have to admit that it could also be a bad idea if the bird wasn't getting proper care, and fell in the wrong hands. 

Even after it's been to a vet there is a lot of care involved and that takes a special person to do that. I believe that is why the rules are there, to protect the birds from falling into just anyones hands. However hoping he can survive on it's own (which I really hope is the case) then isn't it best as a wild bird to release him back to the wild? If so, then the center knows best how to prepare him for a release with a flock then I would be able to do for him. 

I'll keep you posted when I have news. I really did get attached to the little guy (or maybe girl) and it was hard to hand him/her over but I only wanted to do what was best for him/her and that wasn't me trying to take care of him/her myself, I am not experienced enough.

Sometimes you have to let free the things you love.


----------



## c.hert

You did good Little Squab and went out of your way to do it as well. Make sure You get updates on the bird and may all go well. There are plenty of people who take care of disabled pigeons and they are very good bird keepers for them and also they do fullfill their lives for the better and change it as well. You got attached after only a few days and look how hard it was for you to take it in---thats what happens to bird lovers and we become very untrustworthy at times because organizations do put feral pigeons down because they have so many to care for especially disabled ones that cannot survive on their own. You did the best you could and do get updates on the pretty pigeon and let us know when you get a chance for us possibly to have a happy ending..c.hert


----------



## Little Squab

God Bless all the amazing bird keepers out there! You all make this world a better place.
I am indeed a bird lover and maybe one day I could be a good bird keeper but for now I will leave that to people with experience because the birds deserve the best!


----------



## alienbaby

Hi Little Squab,

I think C.Hert expressed my sentiments exactly!



c.hert said:


> You did good Little Squab and went out of your way to do it as well. Make sure You get updates on the bird and may all go well. There are plenty of people who take care of disabled pigeons and they are very good bird keepers for them and also they do fullfill their lives for the better and change it as well. You got attached after only a few days and look how hard it was for you to take it in---thats what happens to bird lovers and we become very untrustworthy at times because organizations do put feral pigeons down because they have so many to care for especially disabled ones that cannot survive on their own.


We love pigeons very much and only want the best for them!  I will be hoping for the best outcome possible. From Pidgey's observations, it seemed like the leg would likely heal up pretty good, and I'm definitely hoping for that, so that the pigeon can eventually be released.

Kudos to you for taking the bird in and trying to find the best care for the him (or her). We will definitely be looking forward to any future updates!


----------

